# Carter's Stamp Puzzle



## Gill (27 Jun 2005)

Today I was honoured to receive a postage stamp that had been cut into a small jigsaw puzzle by Carter Johnson, a very talented American scroller. I realise that this forum is principally for UK woodwork, but I hope you'll forgive me posting photographs of his work. The first photograph is one that Carter took himself, the second is one that I took in an effort to show the work in greater detail.












It's undoubtedly the finest scrollsawing I've ever seen and I just wish my photography was good enough to be able to show it clearly.

Gill


----------



## dedee (27 Jun 2005)

Gill, that must take some doing. 

Are you going to give it a try?

Andy


----------



## Philly (27 Jun 2005)

Fantastic! Jigsaw in a match box! :shock: 
Amazing work-the guy must have great eyesight..... :lol: 
Philly


----------



## MikeW (27 Jun 2005)

Thank you Gill. Fantastic! Even though I don't scrollsaw, work like that is an inspiration for what I do.

Thank you for posting this.

MikeW


----------



## Alf (27 Jun 2005)

Wowsers! :shock: How'd he do dat? He must have jigsaw puzzle-shaped cutouts in his finger tips... Thanks for showing us, Gill. Need some stamps? :wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Aragorn (27 Jun 2005)

:shock: No way :shock:


----------

